# Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on?



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

I just happened to check on tirerack ratings on the OEM Bridgestone Turanza EL400 that came with 17" wheels on Routan SEL Premeium trim, and it sounds dangerous to drive on them. If the rating reflects even just half the truth, iit still sounds like junk tires.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...EL400
I guess I should replace them soon as it does rain frequently here in MD.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (PASSAT2001.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASSAT2001.5* »_I just happened to check on tirerack ratings on the OEM Bridgestone Turanza EL400 that came with 17" wheels on Routan SEL Premeium trim, and it sounds dangerous to drive on them. If the rating reflects even just half the truth, iit still sounds like junk tires.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...EL400
I guess I should replace them soon as it does rain frequently here in MD.

ill buy them off you when you get replacements....


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (redzone98)*

happy with them so far.


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (2008cc)*

We bought our van back in November in South west Florida and then drove it up to South East Ga. and it rained a lot and I was not liking the feeling that I got from the tires so when I am done with these I am buying something else.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (Vdubmk2_3)*

Well, I had time to read all the feedbacks on tirerack and it sounds like these tires are junk after about 5k miles. There is a slight correction on the tire model#, Turanza+EL400-02, and the feedbacks are even worse.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...00-02
I just can not believe VW spent much investments in improving safety features on Routan with ABS braks, ESP, and all the collision safe features, but want to cut corners on tires. 
In any rate, I am replacing my OEM tires before 5K miles, or when I find a good deal on the decent set. I may be over reacting, but I may sleep better knowing that my wife is hauling kids and driving on good/safe set of all season tires.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it is very common for vehicle manufacturers to put crappy tires for vehicles aimed for the masses.
It is a fact of life, that vehicle manufacturers cut corners where they can and hope no one notices.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_it is very common for vehicle manufacturers to put crappy tires for vehicles aimed for the masses.
It is a fact of life, that vehicle manufacturers cut corners where they can and hope no one notices.

x2 !!

That has been the practice in the past, and will be the same for years to come !!


_Quote, originally posted by *PASSAT2001.5* »_
In any rate, I am replacing my OEM tires before 5K miles,



ill drive down to MD to pick them up!


_Modified by redzone98 at 5:18 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
x2 !!

That has been the practice in the past, and will be the same for years to come !!
ill drive down to MD to pick them up!

_Modified by redzone98 at 5:18 PM 5-8-2009_

I dont think I have ever bought the same tires when it was time to buy new tires. I just think the tires they put on the cars our crap.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

ill drive down to MD to pick them up!

_Modified by redzone98 at 5:18 PM 5-8-2009_


You're more than welcome have them. I will PM when I am ready to replace them.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

thanks


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Unfortunately we can state similar experiences with Bridgestone OEM tires.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (TigerinColorado)*

Just ask any Subaru owner about the stock RE92 tires...talk about scary. The amazing part is that when they slap that OEM label on there they get EXPENSIVE!!! So you will likely end up replacing them with a much better tire for less.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (PASSAT2001.5)*

I didn’t like them at all. The feed back from the fronts when taking a corner and VW speeds felt like the tires were screaming "I’m not gonna make it!!"....The sidewalls seem to roll very easily. The van feels MUCHO betta on 20s with lower profile sidewalls.


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (MRP2001GTi)*

On my 2006 Touareg, the tires started to hit the low tread wear indicator at 21,000 miles. Thump, thump, thump. Then at 28 they are completely bald. That's nice of VW to put 19" Pirelli P-Zeros on a SUV huh? Stupid asses...It's not a Lamborghini, it's a SUV.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (DarthJamo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthJamo* »_On my 2006 Touareg, the tires started to hit the low tread wear indicator at 21,000 miles. Thump, thump, thump. Then at 28 they are completely bald. That's nice of VW to put 19" Pirelli P-Zeros on a SUV huh? Stupid asses...It's not a Lamborghini, it's a SUV.

how often did you go serious off-roading?? If none, then it be smart the they did put more Tarmac bias tires on it.
Could be worse. Good thing bridgestone potenza re92 are not available. Subaru loves these to put them on their cars


----------



## sdafins (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (PASSAT2001.5)*

The EL 400 is on our 09 Civic. So far they are good riding and no traction issues. I suspect they were chosen for their low rolling resistance which helps with gas mileage. I believe they are standard on the Prius. We went on a 300 mi trip where I drove 75-80--no vibrations, perfectly smooth. I wish the Michelins on my Passat rode as well. I would keep them until they prove otherwise.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (sdafins)*

we had the EL400 on our 07 Jetta and they were cracked (yes cracked) at 18 month old (low miles), I had all 4 replaced under warranty at a Firestone dealer (all I had to do is remind him the big Ford lawsuit for defective tire), so I got all 4 new tires and a new spare too (they all had cracks on the sidewalls, even the spare we never used !)
Anyway, I'm going to be selling my stock Routan tires here soon too.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (71sbeetle)*

I am not a fan of the Turanza's because of the fact that they wear so quickly (which is also marked on the tire with it's wear rating of 400 VS tires like the Michelin at 720 or Goodyear at 620). They are also very soft in the sidewall area compared to other tires which does cause the vehicle to "lean" into corners.
BTW I haven't crawled underneath, does anyone know if we have a full size spare as is VW's usual practice, or are we "a la Chrysler" with a mini spare?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (PASSAT2001.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASSAT2001.5* »_I just happened to check on tirerack ratings on the OEM Bridgestone Turanza EL400 that came with 17" wheels on Routan SEL Premium trim, and it sounds dangerous to drive on them. If the rating reflects even just half the truth, it still sounds like junk tires.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...EL400
I guess I should replace them soon as it does rain frequently here in MD.

Damn, I was just about to start a thread with this title. I just took delivery of an '09 SE on Thursday and took the family down the 1 to Carmel and Big Sur over the weekend and was horrified to feel how bad the tires were. Looked on tirerack last night and what do you know? Like you said, the oe tires are rated very bad.
So here's the question, what tire is everyone running on the stock 17's? I like the ratings on the Yokohama Parada Spec-X.
Also, has anyone done a larger diameter wheel and tire upgrade?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (Row1Rich)*

I've had absolutely no issues with the OEM Bridgestones so far. They're vibration free and ride well and handle well. No unusual wear at 6K - going for the first rotation tomorrow.
If I were to change them, I'd look at Kumho. I have a set on my Lincoln Continental and had a set on my '99 T&C. No complaints on either car.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (cscsc)*

I have liked Kumho tires, but I think I'll be putting some Nokians on the Routan.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (PurpleMonkey)*

No problems on my SEL either so far, although I've felt the anti-skid nannies kick in while on recently wet roads when turning from a dead stop. My last few cars (with very few exceptions -- the OEM tires on my '98 New Beetle lasted 50K miles) OEM provided tires seem to always wear out early or be otherwise compromised with poor traction (Goodyear RSA's on my Mazda3) or uneven wear (Michelin tires on my '97 Dodge Grand Caravan). I'll be curious how these handle snow as we have a few storms coming.


----------



## yellamo (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (early74B)*

Had the original OEM tires on for only a few months and hated them. It seemed like the tires were always slipping upon acceleration if there was even the hint of moisture on the road (they would even slip on dry pavement). Weak sidewalls make cornering feel like the car was going to slide right out of the tires. That combined with the terrible reviews on treadlife made my decision all the easier. 
Put on 4 Michellin Latitude Tours about a month ago and it's a world of difference. Sidewalls are stiffer in turns and tire slippage is almost non-existent (It is a minivan after all, so you can only do so much). We just got some snow this week and the tires handle great. 
I drive an A6 and nothing is comparable to the Quattro system, but these tires have given me a confidence that my wife and kids are much safer and in control with these new tires. 
Can't comment on any other tire brand/model. Tirerack is a great source for reviews.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (cscsc)*

I have no desire to play "Devil`s Advocate" in this thread but I too have the OEM Bridgestone tires just turned 6k and I have no issues with them at all.
This weekend I have the van up in the snowy Pocono Mtns. and they have performed well in the snow and ice. I`ve gone up and down steep snow and ice covered gravel roads with no grief whatsoever.
I haven`t read the ratings/reviews about this particular tire and at this point I probably won`t, I can`t see any reason to change them. I can honestly say I like the way they ride and handle on our Routan.
Paul


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (linus69)*

Just picked up our 09 Routan last night in the rain. It was pouring for So Cal standards and it they did well on the test drive and driving home about 18 miles. We will see how bad they get after 5K. I am not a fan of Bridgestone tires as they were OEM on my 07 FJ Cruiser. They wore before 30K and felt like I was floating. I replaced with BF Goodrich All Terrain KO (33"). It's lifted and hates pavement


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (blizno)*

As this thread was about the OEM tires thought I would continue with another tire question --- what tire pressure settings is everyone using? The recommended is 36 front and rear which seems a bit high -- with my SEL in the heated garage for awhile and we had a huge drop in temps (which I'm sure did it) my TPMS went off of course (they were down to 32 and 30 but seem to recall the dealer had them set at 34). Typically the higher PSI would give you a bit more MPG as the expense of a harsher ride but I was wondering if folks have checked and/or set it at something other than the spec's on the drivers door sill. If you reduce the PSI they may wear out faster as well but I'm looking for the 'best' highway ride -- I've set them at 36 and have a 150+ mile trip this Thursday so will add another comment later but it would be great if others driving their Routan's a bit more would chime in on this -- 
Additional comment after trip yesterday -- didn't experience anything that would be considered degrading the ride from slightly higher PSI (36) so we'll keep it there. I'm sure this PSI is recommended for better mileage (less rolling resistance) and with a vehicle this big the effect on the ride is probably minimal.


_Modified by early74B at 8:38 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (early74B)*

I keep mine at 36psi front and rear, thats where the dealer had them and I liked the ride. Today I hit some ice going down a hill approaching a stop sign, I stood on the brake pedal and expected the worst. 
Instead the ABS and the electronic skid control kicked in and the van stopped like a champ, I was very impressed and more than pleased. 
Paul


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Routan Bridgestone OEM tires rated worst in it's class, dangerous to drive on? (linus69)*

just had our Routan serviced at the 6k miles service, it had just over 6500 miles on it. They measured the remaining thread depth
Brand new tires, in the SEL Premium size (225/65/17) has a thread depth of 12/32"
Our rear tires were at 11/32"
Our front tires were at 10/32"
On conservative driving, 85%+ highway
So we should be able to get about 30k on these tires before they get to the lowest recommended 2/32" ..... that's if they don't crack before like they did on our Jetta !


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

I am now on 4.5k miles with OEM tires and had a first chance to drive in snow. We have had quite a bit of snow in MD over last 24 hours. I had trouble driving out of the drive way, and ESP was constantly kicking in. Start from a complete stop was also very slow to gain traction even at a gentle start off. Most of the snow surface was not ice, but piled flakes. I then took my passat on the same road, currently rolling on All-season pirelle p-zero nero, and definitely had more control driving under the same condition.
I am seriously thinking about getting a set of winter tires. I am sure ESP can do much more with more available traction.


----------

